# Mycelium



## Yeehana255 (Aug 22, 2021)

So I've been doing a lot of rabbit hole type reading. Mainly on fungi..also military clips of declassified videos...anywhoots, I see that people are quick to point a finger that any visual sign that is not a green grass blade, is needing a treatment of sorts.

Now I know hot, humid, wet can add up to a REAL fungus or disease situation. I don't have humid in Cali. But out here from commercial companies or contracted landscapers all tell you that if you see something that doesn't look like grass and isn't green, pay us to get rid of that disease...of course it's to make a dollar. I get it

What I'm trying to get at is some of things I've read about fungus and mycelium and the benefits it does for your soil is pretty amazing. From transfers to protections...the beneficial microbes seems to be an answer to many "why isn't my lawn pertyy" questions.

I've been supplementing some fungi to my lawn because i live in a rental that had nobody carw for it. I've turned it from dusty weed strickeness to a somewhat lushness of bermuda. Everyone else around has rye so I feel kinda special being different. I've been really focusing on refraining from adding too many commercial products like insecticides and fertz. I've been on a regime of hume and kelp, trying to unlock all of the nutrients in the soil currently. Yes I had a soil test and everything is high. The test reccomend nothing..probably because all nutrients are high. But I did throw some andersens down cuz I wanted to try the pgf complete. I have been throwing down organic feeds as well as molasses to help anything in the soil feed up and poop on my roots.

As far as the fungi, I can only speculate that the network underneath the green has grown since I started renting. Not going to probe or anything just yet. I only started this lawn last October..deployed for 7 months, and started it back up in late May. I didn't expect my wife to take care of it while I was gone so I practically started it in May.

I can only speculate that there will be a certain point where the addition of fungi spores won't really have an effect on account of a thriving community already present. Does anybody else spore their lawns or know anything else about mychorrizal fungi? Seems like it's doing what nature inteaded..I'm just trying to speed it up.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a fan of the mycorrhizae. The spores don't do any good on top of the ground. They need to be in direct contact with the roots. I suggest growing some grass in pots and transplanting them into the lawn, dipping the roots in the mycorrhizae powder as you transplant the grass plants.


----------

